# Litter box location (and a few other set up questions)



## RondackHiker (Jan 21, 2013)

Knarla's previous owners said she used the litter box 99% of the time. That could be a lie.. They kind of sucked.

I mimicked their cage set up... The location of heat, food and water, and wheel. She has been consistently pooping under the wheel.

I switched the litter box (one of the corner ones) with the wheel. She's blind and I don't want to confuse her... But she seems to have "picked" that corner. Does that make sense? Do hedgehogs pick corners like bunnies, or could she be hiding under the wheel to do her business?

Second, how do you clean liners? I'm using flannel left over from making cloth diapers for my son. It's soft and absorbent. Im washing similar to cloth dipes as well. I scrapped of the poo (some had been peed on and it was mushy), ran it on a rinse, and will wash it with scent and due free detergent and dry. That sound right?

Third, what type of wheel is this? I'm reluctant to mess with blind Knarla and change things up, but this is melty from her past owners. They said she used it fine, but again, they sucked and lied. I've heard people discuss bucket or cake top wheels... What's this?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Fleece - You're doing great! 

Litterbox - Yes, hedgehogs can pick corners. Though for the most part, it's usually in close proximity to the wheel, if not on/in the wheel itself. Be lucky you don't have one that poops UP cage walls 

Wheel - The one in the picture is a Comfort Wheel. A popular choice that can be bought at your local pet shop. As for bucket wheels, they are essentially homemade wheels that people make that are completely smooth and much MUCH quieter than your regular store bought wheel. Also, they lack the groves on the inside, and decreases the chance of bloody feet(though it can still happen). If you do a search(upper right corner) for bucket wheels, you should be able to find a few examples on the forum. We also have forum members who make these bucket wheels(such as LarryT and Moxieberry, just to name a few). Or you can also choose to make one yourself. There are DIY instructions found around the web. 

If you chose to buy a bucketwheel, they usually come with a build in litter pan that the wheel fits in. 

And a belated congrats and just that you're doing great.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Here are some DIY links at the bottom of the page  
http://www.mihog.org/products.phtml

Here's a link to some info on my bucket and cake wheels  
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/s ... wheel.html
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/t ... wheel.html

Here's another members etsy page  
http://www.etsy.com/shop/VolcanoView


----------



## RondackHiker (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh, thanks! I've spent a lot of time on the site, trying to learn a lot, and hadn't noticed the DIY links.

I'll also have to check out the shops. 

She did really well with her litter box in the other corner last night. No mess on the liner at all!

I'm going to make her a bigger hut and a sleeping bag tonight.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

RondackHiker said:


> Oh, thanks! I've spent a lot of time on the site, trying to learn a lot, and hadn't noticed the DIY links.
> 
> I'll also have to check out the shops.
> 
> ...


You are doing a wonderful job, thank you for taking in this hog.


----------

